# How old was your dog when he was neutered?



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker was 11 when he was neutered. He had an enlarged prostate gland and our vet said neutering would prevent it from getting worse.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Bridge boy that lived to be 15.5 was neutered at 6 months per my Vet's recommendation. 

My two current Goldens I adopted at the age of two, they were both altered at the age of 2 before I got them and the adoption became official. My girl will be 11 in Dec. and my boy is 6.


----------



## CobaltRose (Apr 15, 2015)

Our boy, who went to Rainbow bridge in 2013 aged 18 years, nine months, was neutered at around a year old. At least, that's what my parents said when asked, as I wasn't even born when Bart was 1!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Finn was 21 months old when I had him neutered. I was going to wait until he was two years old, but decided to have it done a few months early before he was out and about at the local park in the summer. Maybe it wouldn't have been a problem, but I didn't want to deal with him getting all excited about any females in heat!


----------

